# Multicolor Kid's playroom



## Bobbo

*Here are a few pictures from a residential job I just completed . It's a kids playroom in eggshell finish with deep base colors on every wall ! Enjoy 




























*


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Wow great job!


----------



## Bobbo

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Wow great job!



It took 4 coats for the yellow , 3 coats on the green and only 2 for the blue and pink :blink: I'm not a big fan of eggshell but the customer loved it ! Thanks for the kind words :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Very nice. Beige gets so boring...! I painted mini me's room in multiple colours.


----------



## Bobbo

ROOMINADAY said:


> Very nice. Beige gets so boring...! I painted mini me's room in multiple colours.



The customer is still doing more to the room as well . I believe she's adding a white picket fence around the bottom and all sorts of multicolor throws on the walls , Which should look real cute :thumbup: She said I would get some pics of the room when it's completed .


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Bobbo said:


> It took 4 coats for the yellow , 3 coats on the green and only 2 for the blue and pink :blink: I'm not a big fan of eggshell but the customer loved it ! Thanks for the kind words :thumbsup:


Looks great. What products did you use?


----------



## Bobbo

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks great. What products did you use?



The customer purchased the paint a while back to do this project on her own . It was Behr eggshell finish , I prefer Ben Moore but it was a decent product ( A bit thin though )


----------



## Scotiadawg

Nice! We did much the same in a day care here. All the colors were from some Disney kid's movie. Almost flourescent !


----------



## nEighter

I am in the mood for skittles all the sudden  nice looking room! yellow 4?! OUCH!


----------



## Delta Painting

Great work...(wtg)


----------



## dyneser

nice job! i recently did the complete opposite to this were i repainted over a room like this to a linen white. same story, owner had already bought the paint, (behr ofcourse) 4 coats of the slop, self priming my a%$! good job bobbo, looks sharp!


----------



## Dschadt

Good work! You seem to show great pride in the detail of your work.


----------



## Bobbo

Dschadt said:


> Good work! You seem to show great pride in the detail of your work.



My wife says I'm a touch OCD :blink: is shows in how meticulous I am with my lines  and thank you !


----------



## JEPaints

that room looks great. I have though about doing that for my kids play room


----------



## Bob547

Looking good Bobbo!!!! How are you doing? We are neighbors, I'm from Middletown.


----------



## Bobbo

Bob547 said:


> Looking good Bobbo!!!! How are you doing? We are neighbors, I'm from Middletown.



Glad to meet you neighbor ! I don't get down to Middletown much though , My service area is more like Old Bridge , Marlboro , Monroe , Freehold , Mostly Middlesex county and some of Monmouth & Ocean .


----------



## prototype66

I love it! Perfect colors for lil kiddos


----------



## beckya

*Now that's a room that even I want to play in! I love bright colors.*

Now that's a room that even I want to play in!:thumbup: I love bright colors.


Bobbo said:


> *Here are a few pictures from a residential job I just completed . It's a kids playroom in eggshell finish with deep base colors on every wall ! Enjoy *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jason123

like all the colors. great job


----------



## Bobbo

jason123 said:


> like all the colors. great job



I thank you kindly Sir !  Sorry it took a bit to reply ... Busy as bee's here !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone

beckya said:


> Now that's a room that even I want to play in!:thumbup: I love bright colors.


 Looks like BoBo went Bozo!:whistling2:


----------



## lmvp17

*lets quote*

I know this might be shunned upon and am ready for the thread police to arrive. :whistling2: Really curious to hear some responses. And u don't need to tell us what you charged bobbo, but for the rest of us, how much would you retail that paint job for? walls only. 
i'd use aura for the sake of painting less coats. i'd say around $800. any takers??


----------



## scottjr

Bobbo that job looks real nice.


----------



## Workaholic

What is going on with this spot?


----------



## Bobbo

lmvp17 said:


> I know this might be shunned upon and am ready for the thread police to arrive. :whistling2: Really curious to hear some responses. And u don't need to tell us what you charged bobbo, but for the rest of us, how much would you retail that paint job for? walls only.
> i'd use aura for the sake of painting less coats. i'd say around $800. any takers??



$800 ? For that one room ? :no: Maybe in Beverly Hills . I don't discuss my prices online but let's just say it was less than half of that with all materials .


----------



## Bobbo

Workaholic said:


> What is going on with this spot?



There used to be a power box on that wall and the contractor who did the sheet rock did a poor job of repairing it ! Doesn't help that the customer used an eggshell finish either . You know how eggshell helps to accentuate imperfections !


----------



## lmvp17

Bobbo said:


> $800 ? For that one room ? :no: Maybe in Beverly Hills . I don't discuss my prices online but let's just say it was less than half of that with all materials .


Thanks for your input. Its really interesting to see how much price differs even just geographically. Didn't mean to get off topic from that cool paint job but I thought that was a perfect example of how so many different factors can come into play when pricing a job. Ie maybe you could've charged more for fixing that spot someone else screwed up on! After two years quoting I realize there isn't really a benchmark for quoting. Still learning I guess. So that was my rant that your picture triggered.


----------



## mudbone

Workaholic said:


> What is going on with this spot?


 Good eye!:thumbsup: Catch of the day.


----------



## Paradigmzz

mudbone said:


> Good eye!:thumbsup: Catch of the day.


I always pictured Sean in his computer room at his command console staring at a handful of 60" monitors watching simultaneous threads as they progress. Catching the wallboard defect helps confirm my suspicion.


----------



## Workaholic

Paradigmzz said:


> I always pictured Sean in his computer room at his command console staring at a handful of 60" monitors watching simultaneous threads as they progress. Catching the wallboard defect helps confirm my suspicion.


Nailed it.


----------



## Holly

Excellent clean cutting Bobbo. What's your paintbrush?


----------



## Bobbo

Holly said:


> Excellent clean cutting Bobbo. What's your paintbrush?



I use a 3 inch Purdy stiff angled brush most times but carry about 20 different brushes for different purposes most are also Purdy :thumbsup:


----------

